# Camping On Florida Beaches



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

We were looking for a place to camp on the pan handle of Florida. would like to camp on the beach or close to it. would like hook-ups going to stay for a week in April. any suggestions?.
thank you in advance
Mike...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We camped at Topsail Hill Campground a couple of years back. We had a great time meeting many other southern families at a rally. You would be within a short bike ride through the campground to the beach. We had hookups and they had a nice pool for the kids. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

There are quite a few State campgrounds on the beach . Most will require a walk of a 1/4 mile or so as the State of Florida will allow very little use of the sand dunes. You will find most will have a vehicle parking place very close to the beach . The private campgrounds may well be right on the beach , but , the price will be $50 to $125 per night . A very nice private campground in Sandestin Fl , right directly on the beach , but , I believe it is above $ 100 per nite . State Parks will cost $24 to $36 per . I can stay for half price because I am a resident of Florida and older than dirt .
State parks , St Joe , St. George Island , Grayton Beach ,or is it Grafton Beach and many more . Google Florida Parks and you will find ten or twelve in the panhandle .


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

St. Georges Island is nice but a little remote and sharkey in the water, not a lot to do there. We have been going to St. Andrews State Park on the edge of Panama City for the last few springbreak trips. Beautiful beaches, clear water with gradual drop. We'll be there this year in April as well. They have sites on the lagoon if you want direct access to the water for your boats and jetskis and in the pines for more shade and privacy. Lots to do in the PC area and tons of great places to go eat at night if you like doing that. Only downside is no dogs on the beach except for a 100yd stretch waaayyyyyy down at pier park.----Mike


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

It is kinda funny , I have lived in Florida all my life and I would never go to the 'beach ', we always make fun of the Yankees that sit there playing in the sand . The good thing about most Florida beach campgrounds is that they usually have bay or lagoon fishing just across the road . We carry kayaks on top of our pickup and it is easy to catch a couple of red bass and a basket of seatrout .
At St George state park you can walk down to the bay side and wade for miles in both directions catching and releasing many , many oversized redfish . We only throw spoons , it keeps your tackle box a lot smaller . Any one else on here fish shallow saltwater ?
I need to figure out how to change my name , I traded my Sunnybrook for a little Dutchmen , 19 foot . I got tired of dragging 8,000 lbs of trailer . This one scales out at 4,100 . We spend over 100 nites a year on the road , just the two of us .


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Near Panacea, Florida is the Holiday Campground right at the foot of the bridge that crosses Ochlockonee Bay at the Gulf of Mexico. We camped right on the beach! Gorgeous. Lot's of interesting things in the area, too.​​Here's the link to my *blog* of our visit to the area in 2010.​


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

We go to St. Andrews SP and LOVE it!!! Depends on what you are looking for--- I have heard Topsail is nice but more artificial. We almost chose Cape San Blas this year, but we were scared we would not like it as much as St. Andrews.







You can go to reserveamerica.com and see pictures of each site now... better go now, they book up fast.


----------

